# first use - new compact 24 - too much oil or possible leak?



## jwhitman (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi,

Had the opportunity to use this new snowblower for the first time today that I bought earlier in the year. I noticed oil slicks in the wet snow mostly around the left tire and on the lower left side of the housing of the friction plate and belt. After clearing the driveway, I saw that the inside of the left tire had significant oil coating it. But I didn't see an obvious leak anywhere.

The drain plug is tight. I filled this engine with 16oz of oil per specs in the manual. However, when I try to check the oil levels with the dip stick it's almost impossible to tell how much oil is there since the oil is brand new. Candidly, it looks like maybe there is too much oil. 

Taking it to a dealer would be a major hassle and since this is the first time I've used it, I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas. I was thinking there is too much oil... but it's almost impossible to tell.

Help is much appreciated.

Thanks!

jw


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You can either figure out how to see the new oil - by wiping the dipstick clean, or else drain it all out, and then fill it with the recommended amount. Or, bring it to the dealer - which sounds like the worst option. Did it come with a bottle of oil that you then put in, or did you buy a bottle of oil, and add it - without knowing if it already had oil in it ?

Either way - it is NOT good to run an engine with too much oil - or too little, for that matter - so try to get it figured out before using it again.


----------



## jwhitman (Mar 14, 2017)

I wish I could see the oil levels on the dipstick. Believe me, I've tried a dozen times. The oil is so clear I can barely see it. (or perhaps so high on the dip stick)

This blower was shipped in the crate direct from Home Depot. Would it really have come already filled with oil??

Agreed though, I can't let it happen again. Will drain it just to be safe. Sadly, I don't think I'll have a way to check it again in action until next year. As it was, the winter was nearly non-existent in my area this year. Guess if it happens next year, I'll be paying a dealer to service.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You can run these machines without snow just to test for oil leaks ! LOL

Did you buy the oil, or did it come with a 16 oz bottle. You can call HD or Ariens and ask if they come pre-filled with oil. 

What is you lay the dipstick on a piece of white paper to see the level ?


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

I recently bought a second hand blower and noticed it was leaking oil. It
actually had both problems you are wondering about. It was overfilled, but also one of the yellow oil plugs on the lower part of the engine was a bit loose and the oil was seeping out from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

clean/new oil can be tough to see. As mentioned wipe off the dip stick w/ paper towel and then re-insert and pull out. If you touch the edge of a paper towel to the area where the oil should be showing it can make the level more visible.


It terms of finding the leak, you are going to have to follow the path of the oil. Presumably, it did not originate at the wheels, so see if you can trace it out. 


If nothing is obvious, then wipe everything down, removing all traces of oil leakage and then run the machine for a while, etc. and see if you can find the source.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 15, 2017)

I had the same issue in checking oil levels in my Toyota Sienna.. It is a common problem.. Toyota now uses 0-W20 oil... Very light oil. Super clear when fresh. I thought there was no oil in it when I checked it ! .. I learned that if I laid the dipstick on a paper towel the level would be more apparent... 

I had an old Simplicity machine that sprayed a bit of snow back on the engine area... The melted snow mixed with dirt and rust and oil etc.. ; things that are on the surface of most machines... What was dripping was mostly melted snow, and rust-water, very little oil... You may want to confirm that is in fact oil that is dripping..

Good luck

Let us know how you made out..


----------



## dmark (Mar 6, 2014)

I have the same problem on the yellow dipstick in a B&S 205cc Snow Engine. I just bought a graduated clear beaker to measure the oil after thoroughly draining the old. No matter how well I wipe the dipstick or angle in the light amber oil over a yellow stick is hard to see. I recently overfilled myself.
My old cars metal dipsticks are always easy to read.


----------



## OldSkwl (Nov 20, 2017)

Check it in very bright light, after wiping diligently, and re-dipping the stick. The oil should reflect the light. Or...as the others were saying, push it down onto a piece of toilet paper, then, flip it over. The paper will stick to the dipstick, and also transfer the oil thru the paper, and you can read the approx level.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Old- the post you just replied to was from back in march, brother.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

And folks- You can put a few drops of food dye in the oil, it won't hurt anything and will help you to be able to see things.


----------

